# juvenile crays



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently caught what I believe are juvenile Allegheny crays. The body matches the allegheny perfectly including its very distinctive tail but it they currently have very small red claws. Do they grow bigger and thicker as they get older?


----------

